
MonoLisa is a monospaced typeface specifically designed for coders - cjlm
https://monolisa.dev/
======
andrewmackrodt
Nice site but I'll be sticking with Source Code Pro. I make my monospaced font
decision pretty easily, how does the letter "o" look, perfectly round? Good,
is the letter "c" also perfectly symmetrical? Excellent. MonoLisa is a bit too
glamorous, to the point the letter "g" is hugely distracting. I also find the
letter heights too tall, a very similar issue I found with JetBrains's new
mono font.

------
Mikhail_Edoshin
In my opinion it's rather wide. I already feel certain lack of screen width
even with full-screen terminal with two tmux panes, one taken by vim with four
windows (1920x1080, 11pt Consolas; I would love to have three 80-char columns
with gaps, but it's not enough even for 79-char ones).

Similarly, for print/web publishing most monospace fonts are overly wide and
don't play well with the surrounding fonts when used inline or require reduced
point size for blocks of code. The very few exceptions are Knuth mono fonts,
they look fabulous in print and, I guess, PragmataPro, although I haven't used
it myself.

So, in my opinion, trying to make an even wider font is going in a wrong
direction.

------
nwallin
This is nice, but it's not $59 nicer than Inconsolata.

Expensive proprietary fonts are for graphic designers where the right font can
pay for itself. It doesn't make sense for developers where Inconsolata is free
everywhere, and Microsoft and has Consolas which is free as in beer. Apple has
a very well received developer font as well, although I don't recall its name.

Can anyone justify this price tag for me? Devil's advocates accepted.

~~~
jvzr
> Apple has a very well received developer font as well, although I don't
> recall its name.

Either Menlo
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menlo_(typeface)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Menlo_\(typeface\)))
or SF Mono

------
mixedCase
If it's wider than Fira Code then it's too wide for me, personally. I often
need 4 panels open side by side.

------
aceperry
I like the spacing better than the other fonts, but the lowercase 'r' is
pretty nasty looking. I can't get over that, nor do I think I can use it.

------
netgusto
You should repost this, the font looks really nice.

~~~
d1str0
Is it $59 better than Hack or your default though?

